# Spitback on ammit dual



## joeman187 (28/8/17)

Hi guys.

Looking for some advice, I just fitted aliens(not sure of the specs) in the ammit and seem to be getting a lot of spit back. 
Am I doing something wrong or what is or what could be the problem 

Thank you all


----------



## Alex (28/8/17)

joeman187 said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Looking for some advice, I just fitted aliens(not sure of the specs) in the ammit and seem to be getting a lot of spit back.
> Am I doing something wrong or what is or what could be the problem
> ...



Check your wicking, and try to get a really tight fit with the cotton.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## joeman187 (28/8/17)

Thank you.. Will definitely try that out

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

